# carbon fiber



## hondakillerZX (Aug 16, 2004)

does anyone in here have a carbon fiber hood on their 300zx. how much of a difference does it make.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Ummm... Sorry to say but your not going to "feel" a difference at all.


----------



## hondakillerZX (Aug 16, 2004)

you know what I mean dude will the car respond differently because of the weight difference


----------



## BoBakTXL (Aug 30, 2004)

Actually...
My friend raced another guy, my friend had FIVE (5) people in the car plus himself, and the other guy had 1 person in the car, plus 1 himself, making it to 2 v 6 people race.
My friend (6 people) raced and lost by a FENDER, then after the race we ditched all 5 people from our car, and 1 person from the other car, and the ONLY diffrence it made was that of 3/4ths car my friend won by.

Thats OVER 600 pounds my friend lost, and 130 pounds other guy lost, and only made a 3/4THS car diffrence.
Power to weight is a HUGE factor I think, but sometimes I re-think it. :hal:


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

hondakillerZX said:


> you know what I mean dude will the car respond differently because of the weight difference


No, we don't. Your question was very vague. Do you really think the hood weight difference (less than 30 lbs) is going to make any serious impact on any "performance" aspect?


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Lose 100 lbs and you might see a .25 second improvement in 1/4 mile times, at least early on. There is a threshold of diminishing returns.


----------



## Pzych0 (Mar 1, 2005)

you wont really feel a difference on a carbon fiber hood. Probably gain like 2mph on top end and maybe abt 0.2 seconds faster on a 1/4 mile. there is to little weight loss to feel i differince in the car

your car will also handle a bit better due to less weight been thrown around and the centre of gravity on the car will be lower aswell


----------



## hondakillerZX (Aug 16, 2004)

Pzych0 said:


> you wont really feel a difference on a carbon fiber hood. Probably gain like 2mph on top end and maybe abt 0.2 seconds faster on a 1/4 mile. there is to little weight loss to feel i differince in the car
> 
> your car will also handle a bit better due to less weight been thrown around and the centre of gravity on the car will be lower aswell


thank you thats all i wanted to know, if it is worth it to get one. now im not going to waste my money on a hood.


----------



## nissandrew (Aug 23, 2005)

It would proabably make the car a little less front-heavy, for handling purposes anyway. Does anyone know what the weight distribution is like on these cars? Front to back I mean?


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

nissandrew said:


> It would proabably make the car a little less front-heavy, for handling purposes anyway. Does anyone know what the weight distribution is like on these cars? Front to back I mean?


not enough to notice, i took or my spare tire and i can't tell the difference, hell i took out every interior panel and carpet and passenger seat, and still coudln't tell any big difference


----------

